# Hanging Object on Aluminum Siding



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I'd want to find a stud to hang it on. I wouldn't trust the aluminum siding or any sheeting under the siding that isn't wood.


----------



## kimbearly (Jul 2, 2019)

Mark sr, I was afraid of that. Thank you!


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Sometimes you can fashion a bracket that will span two studs and then hang the item off of that bracket.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Do you know what is behind the siding, plywood, OSB, other if anything?


----------



## kimbearly (Jul 2, 2019)

Nealtw said:


> Do you know what is behind the siding, plywood, OSB, other if anything?


It seems there is nothing behind the siding, which we found odd, but we are experienced with installing siding.


“Sometimes you can fashion a bracket that will span two studs and then hang the item off of that bracket.”
Unfortunately that is a little outside our skillset. But thanks for the idea!


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

kimbearly said:


> It seems there is nothing behind the siding, which we found odd, but we are experienced with installing siding.
> 
> 
> “Sometimes you can fashion a bracket that will span two studs and then hang the item off of that bracket.”
> Unfortunately that is a little outside our skillset. But thanks for the idea!


 That part was not me. 



Find the stud on the inside with a stud finder and measure to the center of a window and transfer that measurement outside to the stud.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

As always, pictures would help.

If you can find two studs, and your preferred location for your objet d'art is not centered between them, can you span a wire between nails in the studs and hang your thing from the wire?


----------



## kimbearly (Jul 2, 2019)

Huesmann, thanks for the idea, but I'm not wild about putting two more holes in our house, only because we don't have the best track record for hanging things inside. I may just scrap the project. I've attached a photo of the wall - you can see the hole we made, and the object we want to hang propped up against the wall. I've also included a photo of the back of the object so you can see how a hook or fastener could attach.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Well, here's an out of the box idea: 

1) Get a dowel that's about 1/2" bigger than the fastener you want to hang the object with. Hog out your hole so the dowel fits. Cut your dowel so it's flush with the siding when bottomed out in the hole.
2) Looks like your sun there could just be hung on a screw, as long as the head was smaller than the hole in the back. Get a suitable screw.
3) Shoot some low-expansion spray foam in the hole you've created; enough to shoot some foam in all directions (this is to provide some strength to hold the dowel in place). Stick your dowel in the hole so that it's held in place by the spray foam. Let the foam cure.
4) Drill a hole in the dowel for your screw, just smaller than your screw diameter, so it doesn't but the dowel apart.
5) Screw in your screw, hang your sun.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Put the hook up high so it goes in the double plate and hang the thing from a wire or fishing line or something.


----------



## kimbearly (Jul 2, 2019)

Hues and Neal, thank you so much for the ideas! I will share them with my husband and will let you know what we end up doing. Many thanks!!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

What is on the ground at the bottom? Does it have a patio,
deck, or cement foundation at the bottom of the siding? 
Give us another pic...I have a couple of ideas.

Love the piece, you ‘need’ to hang it. :smile:


----------



## kimbearly (Jul 2, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> What is on the ground at the bottom? Does it have a patio,
> deck, or cement foundation at the bottom of the siding?
> Give us another pic...I have a couple of ideas.
> 
> Love the piece, you ‘need’ to hang it. :smile:


Thanks for the help! The floor below is just plain ol’ deck boards. Not too much there to snap a pic of, but if you want to see something specific, please let me know. Thank you!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

OK, here’s a thought...make a standing thing from a few pieces of wood,
them screw to deck against house. Paint the wood either to match the house
or a color that’s in the sun...Attach sun to pole.

Hope this is clear - I drew you a diagram...you can of course adjust
the sizes to your liking.


----------



## kimbearly (Jul 2, 2019)

Two Knots, that is very interesting! Another good idea. We will talk about that, too. I appreciate you taking the time to draw that up for us!! We have people coming today for the weekend so will tackle it next week. Thanks again!


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Why not just double up the command strips,4 medium will hold 12 lbs.


https://www.amazon.com/Command-Picture-Hanging-8-Medium-17203-ES/dp/B000OF6X48


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

If you could find plywood behind the siding maybe.?

Use at least two - four of these for windy conditions.

Screw the wood screw part into the plywood and drill a small hole in the art piece so the bolt comes through to add a nut to hold. The nut can be painted to blend in with the art. 










If no plywood use these.

Drill the holes in your piece and the wall.
Insert the toggle bolt threw the art piece first then into the wall and tighten. The hole in the art piece is only big enough for the bolt to pass through.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

A toggle bolt would be my last choice because of the larger hole needed to insert the folding nut. If I went that route I'd want to use a fender washer along with caulking to help seal the hole.


----------



## kimbearly (Jul 2, 2019)

Nealtw said:


> Do you know what is behind the siding, plywood, OSB, other if anything?


It seems there is nothing behind the siding, which we found odd, but we are inexperienced with installing siding.


“Sometimes you can fashion a bracket that will span two studs and then hang the item off of that bracket.”
Unfortunately that is a little outside our skillset. But thanks for the idea!


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Find an old bird cage stand or make one with an old umbrella base.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

You must have a soffit that is sided...take down a couple of them in the
middle where you want to hang the sun...There may be a rafter in
the exact spot that you want to hang the sun, if not, attach a hunk of wood to
the rafter to expand it and enable you to put a hook in for hanging the sun.

...reapply the siding. Then just install the screw to the block of wood
(or the rafter if it’s in the right place) and hang the sun. 

Hope this is clear.


----------

